# Heating



## KLM (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, what can i say thank God the sun is now out!!! What a winter ..... i was wondering whether any one knows about Geothermal heating systems? I heard they are energy efficient and a new craze here in Cyprus? Can any one advise?
Thanks a million 
Kate, was cold now warm


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

KLM said:


> Well, what can i say thank God the sun is now out!!! What a winter ..... i was wondering whether any one knows about Geothermal heating systems? I heard they are energy efficient and a new craze here in Cyprus? Can any one advise?
> Thanks a million
> Kate, was cold now warm



The Cyprus government give grants towards Geothermal systems.
There are two distinct types but one of them which puts coils or something into the ground and dosnt go as far down is not as efficient as the one which goes a long way down into the ground so if you want to have it installed make sure you get the right one.
It takes heat from deep in the ground which is then pumped up into your home.
There is also Photovoltaic energy which is really good if you have a big enough plot for the panels. Or they can go on your roof if that is big enough.
That is based on solar panels but much more high tech and can generate all your electricty needs with a load left over which you sell to the grid.
In fact how it works is the energy you generate is sold to the grid at X number of cents per therm or whatever they are called. Then you buy back what you need at a lower cost and you end up in pocket at the end of the year.
Again grants are available from the Government for it.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We looked into photovoltaic cells. You need a minimum of four photovoltaic panels to create enough power to make it worthwhile. You can sell excess power back to the National Grid or you can have store it in batteries. Sadly the shape of our roof will not permit us to install enough panels otherwise we'd have done it! As Veronica says there is a large government grant available for renewable energy systems and you are supposed to be abel to get a loan at a preferential rate for the remainder of the cost (not sure about that now!).


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Geothermal keeps your house at a constant 20 degrees year round. I am not sure though how you could install it in an existing house as it does go pretty deep. Also with this you only have the initial installation costs. Contact the Ministry of Commerce and Industry Energy department.

For photovoltaic panels, they pay for themselves in about 6-8 years at this point- You can find the rate at which AHK buys the electricity from you and the grands from the same website.

I think this is a point to keep in mind for anyone having a house build here that insulation seems to be minimal to non existant. We are renting a brand new house and it was warmer outside than inside all winter. I never felt so cold in my life as I did this winter.( only inside the house not outside)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Geothermal keeps your house at a constant 20 degrees year round. I am not sure though how you could install it in an existing house as it does go pretty deep. Also with this you only have the initial installation costs. Contact the Ministry of Commerce and Industry Energy department.
> 
> For photovoltaic panels, they pay for themselves in about 6-8 years at this point- You can find the rate at which AHK buys the electricity from you and the grands from the same website.
> 
> I think this is a point to keep in mind for anyone having a house build here that insulation seems to be minimal to non existant. We are renting a brand new house and it was warmer outside than inside all winter. I never felt so cold in my life as I did this winter.( only inside the house not outside)



There are now some more forward thinking developers(usually the smaller ones) who are thinjking a lot more about energy efficiency and warm houses i nthe winter.
The government is also encouraging this way of thinking with grants for thermal insulation, UPV double glazing, as well as things like geothermal and photovoltaics.
Some of the larger developers don't even give decent double glazing
The government does now insist on the use of the more energy efficient blocks now rather than the old cheap red bricks that have always been used before. Things are changing but of course like everything else in Cyprus it is Siga Siga


----------



## KLM (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks to all, really helpful. Thanks theresoon, i have spoken to the CIE and they advise me they can give up to 45% grant on certain geothermal systems .... so now where do i go, does anyone know any companies in the Paphos area who could advise me further, or even provide a quote?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

KLM said:


> Thanks to all, really helpful. Thanks theresoon, i have spoken to the CIE and they advise me they can give up to 45% grant on certain geothermal systems .... so now where do i go, does anyone know any companies in the Paphos area who could advise me further, or even provide a quote?


I will get the contact details of a company who installs geothermal for a developer we know. 
I beleive the company they use are called Ice energy.

Veronica


----------

